# Webstar Modem / Wireless Access



## mireckca (May 28, 2009)

I am temporarily in a residence with a Webstar cable modem used to access Rogers High Speed Internet Service. What do I need to do in order to use the wireless capability on my laptop? If a device is needed (?router) - does it replace the modem or connect to it? Thanks.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

How are you connected now? You will need a wireless router to be able to connect with wireless, and you just hook it up behind your modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With a cable modem, any standard wireless broadband router will do the trick.


----------



## mireckca (May 28, 2009)

Thank you both for your responses. I'll purchase a wireless router.

The cable modem is currently connected to a desktop computer. I assume that I need to disconnect the desktop from the modem. And then connect the modem to the router, and then connect the router to the desktop with a line (it's not wireless). My wireless laptop is in the next room and should be able to pick up the signal from the wireless router - so no line is necessary. Does this sound about right? Thanks for your help.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Exactly right


----------

